# Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3



## Naix (11. August 2011)

*Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

Hi ich hab vor mir einen mo-ra 3 zu kaufen nun weiß ich noch nicht welchen Lüfter ich nehmen soll ich hätte da schon 2 zur Auswahl einmal den Enermax UCTA12N-R T.B. Apollish Rot oder den Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500, den PWM werde ich nicht nutzen der kommt wenn dann auch nur an ein 3 Pin ran hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit diesen Lüfter in Sachen Lautstärke und Kühlleistung ?


----------



## MetallSimon (12. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

Also wenn du den Mora voll bestückst, dann reichen langsame Lüfter also die Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500 sind schon zu schnell/laut. Noiseblocker sind eigentlich dass non plus ultra was die Lautstärke und Leistung betrifft. Aber die Enermax scheinen auch ganz gut zu sein.


----------



## Naix (12. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

Noiseblocker wären schon gut nur sind das leider keine LED und zur Geschwindigkeit die Lüfter,ich würde die eh nur mit 7V laufen lassen


----------



## schachi08 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

Ich habe hier den ENERMAX UCTA14N-BL T.B. Apollish Blau und der ist selbst ungeregelt praktisch nicht zu hören. Dazu ist die LED Beleuchtung wirklich beeindruckend, viel besser als bei den LED-Lüftern mit nur 4 LEDs in den Lüfterecken. Leider ist der Lüfter nicht so gut regelbar und wenn man ihn runterregelt nimmt auch die Intensität der Beleuchtung ab.


----------



## AeroX (12. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Also wenn du den Mora voll bestückst, dann reichen langsame Lüfter also die Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500 sind schon zu schnell/laut. Noiseblocker sind eigentlich dass non plus ultra was die Lautstärke und Leistung betrifft. Aber die Enermax scheinen auch ganz gut zu sein.


 
Dem schließe ich mich an. Ganz meine meinung.


----------



## Schwini (12. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

Ich würde ja diese hier nehmen:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm
vergleichsweise seehr leise, und kosten nicht sehr viel.  Was bei einer vollbestückung ja sehr gut ist. weil 9 Lüfter kosten Geld. 
Ich habe diese Lüfter selbst @ 4V laufen, ich höre nur noch die Festplatte. 

Grüße


----------



## 45thFuchs (14. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

Wenn du spahren willst geht auch scythe slipstream 800rpm ,ist schon ziemlich leise und sehr günstig dazu ne sehr kleine lüfternabe(wenig aerodynamischer toter winkel)


----------



## empty (14. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

@Schwini: Du hast völlig recht, aber er will ja umbedingt LED-Beleuchtete Lüfter.

@TE: ich würde das mit den LEDs nicht machen. Der MoRa sieht schon so extrem Edel aus. (Zumal meine Pro-Version) und jedes *blingbling* zerstört diese einwandfreie Optik. Ich würde mir das nochmal überlegen. 
Dann würde ich mir auch überlegen ob es nicht die 4x180er Version sein soll. Weniger Lüfter, weniger Totfläche und bei niedrigen Laufzahlen grösserer Umsatz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ich bitte den Dreck zu ignorieren ...  müsste wohl wieder mal abstauben.


----------



## Naix (14. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

So hab mir jetzt Phobya G-Silent drauf gemacht bei 50℅ fast unhörbar und Wassertemperatur geht nicht über 31c Top Lüfter und das für 55 Euro für 9 Stück.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*



Naix schrieb:


> So hab mir jetzt Phobya G-Silent drauf gemacht bei 50℅ fast unhörbar und Wassertemperatur geht nicht über 31c Top Lüfter und das für 55 Euro für 9 Stück.


 Naja wenns dir gefällt, dann ist ja super
Wobei direkt neben dem Bildschirm nicht die Beste position ist.


----------



## postaldude (19. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Naja wenns dir gefällt, dann ist ja super
> Wobei direkt neben dem Bildschirm nicht die Beste position ist.



Schöner Luftstrom bei heißen Tag


----------



## maexchen (19. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

jo, kommt drauf an wie Du steuerst, der Phobya Nano-G 12 PWM Silent 1500er wird laut, wenn der voll arbeiten muss. Ich habe den G12, langsam laufend mit hohem Luftvolumen. gesteuert über PA2 mit AE. Ob die Herstellerangaben (Watt, Leistung) immer stimmt, ist nicht sicher. Deshalb sollte der Lüfterkanal so hoch wie möglich belastbar sein. Meine 9 X 140mm G 12 laufen über den PA2 der mit 25Watt belastbar ist, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Malkolm (19. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*



maexchen schrieb:


> 9 X 140mm G 12


----------



## maexchen (19. August 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

sorry vertippt, soll sein Phobya Nano-G 14 Silent Waterproof 1000rpm


----------



## goofy84 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Welchen Lüfter für Mo-ra 3*

also ich habe NB Blacksilent pro geregelt mit der Aquasuite funktioniert super.


----------

